# Chicken Quarters



## Titan_ (Aug 10, 2017)

When you feed chicken quarters should you take off the fat and skin, personally I don't do it just because if they were in the wild they wouldn't have a human to take of the skin and fat. Now I read on some places that fat can cause pancreatitis. So should I take off the skin or fat.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't feed raw so neither for nor against but that chicken sold in grocery store is nothing like anything in the wild.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Titan_ said:


> When you feed chicken quarters should you take off the fat and skin, personally I don't do it just because if they were in the wild they wouldn't have a human to take of the skin and fat. Now I read on some places that fat can cause pancreatitis. So should I take off the skin or fat.


If they were in the wild they would die of disease, injury, or malnutrition by middle age 

I do leave the skin and fat on when feeding quarters to my dog. Easier, and my dog is used to higher fat content. Pancreatitis in healthy dogs is rare, it seems to be most common in middle aged, over weight, and in active dogs. I personally wouldn't bother removing the skin unless my dog had some sort of other underlying health problem, or there was a history of pancreatitis.

There is good stuff in the skin for them. Collagen. Fatty acids.


----------



## Spoolin2gawd (Jun 2, 2010)

Chicken quarters are a staple of my two GSD's diet.. My male is quite particular and sometimes he won't eat the hind leg quarter unless the skin is removed. Like you mentioned, too much fat can upset their stomachs or trigger some pancreatitis. My female doesn't seem to care at all and will eat anything you put in front of her. If you do end up going the route of routinely removing the skin keep in mind that they do need a source of healthy fat so it will need to be made up somewhere.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I go around and buy skin !

Leave the skin on --- there are many vitamins which need fat to be absorbed . The fat is the source for the essential fatty acids . The skin is a source for collagen , chondroitin .

pancreatitis , inflammation , is a worry when the fats that can't be digested -- adulterated , spoiled , rancid, heated fats .
pan drippings from your bacon , steak etc.

the fats in kibble, some of which may be re-used restaurant waste , poses more of a problem than chicken skin on a quarter .

get the best quality chicken that you can . Be proactive for a clean food supply . WE all need it .


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am still reluctant because of the larger bones in the quarters. Is it really safe to feed?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

chickens ? YES .

I am talking about GSD . My guys get whole goat's heads and they are devoured

chicken bone is pretty waffery


----------

